# Some Current Trends in Grooming?



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

As a newbie groomer who is eager to learn, I thought I'd pose a question.

What is the current trend in grooming the headpiece for the Bichon Frise? I see lots of pictures of what I personally feel is an oversized, marshmallow head. Is my eye for it really that bad? Is that how the head is supposed to look? I Google the breed name, and *lots* of these head-types show up.

I thought the head should be at least a little smaller, and much rounder, like a cantaloupe.

Maybe it's a personal-taste thing...

Also, I would love to hear about other current trends in grooming styles! Poodles, Terriers, Spaniels, Mixes, etc...I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

here in my neck of the woods the trends are sooo boring.

I swear most cleints want the dog is a #7 or #5 not matter if its a shih, terrier, mix, etc.
most cockers and poodles are a #10. and poodles only get a top knot,ears, and tail puff.

I would love to do more breed clips! i do so many schnauzers with no furnishings, and westies with no skirts that it is sickening! oh and cockers.... we do about 12, and only TWO get a skirt!


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

That sounds really familiar, unfortunately. I don't get to do nearly as many breed clips as I would like, the majority of what I see is shave downs with breed or teddy-bear heads.

Lots of Schnauzers and Spaniels with no skirts. I've never gotten to do a full-on Bichon clip, just a body contour with the round, breed-style head (and even then, I'm asked to leave the ears long!).

I do have a Shih Tzu client who gets a #5 all over, except for the 3 inch long goatee on his chin and his gorgeous, flowy tail. I really like doing him.

And my coworkers all swear that they don't want me checking in any more doggies whose owners aren't sure what they want, because I like to see complicated stuff. 

For example:

Ever seen a PWD lion clip on a Mini Poodle (I guess that would be called a modified Continental)? Very cute, because this certain dog didn't have a very tightly curled coat, just a wavy one that would cause a standard topknot to just flop around unattractively. I also like Schnauzer heads on Yorkies, with a short-legged terrier trim on the body, similar to the lines found on a Westie or Scottie (any blade on the back, but longer ones always blend better to the skirts).


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The best Bichons I have ever seen (keeping in mind that this is not my forte') are at http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/bichon-head-dos-donts.html . Bichons are "her" breed and her blog is really full of interesting things, but especially about Bichons.

I'll admit I keep my Schnauzer in an all over cut.  It's only because he looks ridiculous otherwise! No furnishings, you see. I am trying to let his fur grow out so we can try a proper Schnauzer clip next time though.


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

Those ARE some pretty Bichons, RaeganW! Thank you so much! *adds to bookmark list*


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi kazuldra!

check this thread out!! it has some really imaginative grooming styles, and a link to even more pictures!!
http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/66196-japanese-style-grooming.html

these are poodle clips:


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I groom quite a few bichons and to be honest I have seen a decline in the want for a "bell" head over the past few years and people are wanting more rounded faces that are still big and poofy!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

MoosMom said:


> I groom quite a few bichons and to be honest I have seen a decline in the want for a "bell" head over the past few years and people are wanting more rounded faces that are still big and poofy!


The "bell" head is not considered correct anymore. The head should be round. You will see alot of variations when you look at pics of pet grooms, because there is such a variety of "style" and knowledge from pet groomers. YOu will also see quite a bit of variations in show dogs, because remember, those dogs arent perfect either, so there can be subtle differences to make each particular dog look its best. Lindsey Berry does beautiful bichons as well. Google her.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea I know we dont see the bell in show anymore, but I still have those people who swear its still right! I personally cant stand the bell head and always try to show pics of what is being done now. Most of the time I win them over.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

MoosMom said:


> Yea I know we dont see the bell in show anymore, but I still have those people who swear its still right! I personally cant stand the bell head and always try to show pics of what is being done now. Most of the time I win them over.


Yeah, me too..and it drives me crazy when clients say.." I want a bichon head...you know, with the long ears..." ARGH! LOL Bichons do NOT have long ears..where does this come from??? Bichon ears should not even be seen, they should be a part of the head..no separation..I think sometimes clients just aren't educated on what their dog is actually supposed to look like..and well, if they are looking at half the pics and calendars I see of breeds...I can say its not their fault..Some of the worst grooms I have ever seen are in those breed calendars! I can't even look anymore! LOL


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

This is a poodle from Hong Kong:










is this the 'bell' shape you guys are talking about?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is an example of the old style bell head on a bichon..


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

And here is a correct bichon head.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

omg that bell head is hideous!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Ocsi said:


> Hi kazuldra!
> 
> check this thread out!! it has some really imaginative grooming styles, and a link to even more pictures!!
> http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/66196-japanese-style-grooming.html
> ...


Lol! Poodle #3 looks like a Q-Tip!! He's adorable..


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I -love- that third poodle.. if I had a poodle.. that would be her hair cut.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I had a lady come in this week asking why her bichon looked like a poodle, I groomed and cut the long ears off and she couldnt figure it out until I told her what I did, it was a "DUH" moment!!


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

To Graco22: yes, Yes, YES! A thousand times YES! That "bell" was what I referred to as the marshmallow head...It's horrid.

Ocsi: I LOVE all those poodles...I makes me want to buy a poodle just to play!


----------

